# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Radio Sljeme 26.10.2010. u 10:30 - o uvjetima u rodilistima

## momze

nasa Mama Juanita i jos jedan ili dva lijecnika ce biti u studiju.

mozete se javiti u emisiju "zagrebački razgovori" kao mame i komentirati uvjete rađanja u našim rodilištima na broj 6116 200. emisija traje od 10.30-11.00

hvala!   :Smile:  

i sretno MJ!   :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

je li ovo lapsus scribere u naslovu ili si mislila na 26.01.2010.?

----------


## mikka

lapsus. sutra u 10 30.

sretno MJ  :Love:

----------


## momze

> je li ovo lapsus scribere u naslovu ili si mislila na 26.01.2010.?


lapsus   :Smile:  

danas je, pocinje za 2 sata

----------


## ivarica

http://www.hrt.hr/streamf/SLJEME

----------


## sundrops

svi koji nisu, ukljucite radio sljeme i poslusajte nasu vaznu kariku u lancu, mamu Juanitu  te sudjelujte u raspravi  :Smile:

----------


## the enchantress

Ah! 
Nisu joj baš dali prostora. Baš šteta! Drago mi je da se sada na kraju izborila da nešto kaže.

Ma ti doktori ne razumiju što rađanje predstavlja jednoj ženi.

----------


## Linda

bravo MJ i Erika  :Heart:

----------


## marijanada

Evo, poslušala sam od početka do kraja.
Pola sata je uuuuužaaasno malo vremena za takvu tematiku i malo se toga reklo, ali zahvaljujem *mammi Juaniti* na svakoj riječi i naročito na tome što se izborila da kaže zadnju riječ u emisiji.
Uglavnom drago mi je da neke stvari idu naprijed.
Ne sviđa mi se što se o prirodnom porodu iz usta stručnjaka govorilo kao o nečem što mora biti posebna tema, pa takav porod ponovo po tko zna koji put dobiva konotaciju kao nešto specijalno/posebno/teže ostvarivo... a ne kao nešto potrebno, poželjno, normalno i uobičajeno.
Možda u nekih drugih pola sata uspijemo ispričati naše traume o nalijeganju na trbuh, isključivom ležanju na stolu, express rezanju pupčane vrpce, izostajanju podoja odmah po porodu, ...
Vjerujem ipak da ovakve emisije jako pomažu da sve to jednom postane prošlost i zato još jednom bravo za Anitu i pozdrav sestri Eriki.

----------

